# Spiegelung eines 3D Objektes auf einer Glasplatte, aber wie



## stef@n (1. August 2005)

Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich ein Objekt, z.B. einen Schuhkarton wie auf eine Glasplatte spiegeln kann?

Die einzige Lösung, die ich kenne ist die beiden "zu spiegelnden" Seiten ausschneiden und verzerren... aber selbst das mag nicht so recht gelingen.

weiß jemand rat?

...und bitte keine: "...das* müsste * doch so und so gehen.." ich dacht auch das ist Kinderkacke, aber seit ich es versucht hab,  ist es das nicht mehr, oder ich steh aufm schlauch ;-)


----------



## stef@n (1. August 2005)

Hab den Karton mal zerlegt, 
einfach nach unten verschoben, 
verzerrt (durch das verzerren passt die "Griffmulde" an der langen Seite nicht mehr),
"Griffmulde" ausgeschnitten, verzerrt,
kurze Seite einfach nach unten geschoben und mit "verzerren" angepasst
Deckkraft heruntergesetzt... 

Ganz schöner Aufwand für so einen Effekt, zum glück ist alles so klein, dass man die Fehler nicht erkennt 

Findet Ihr dass es real aussieht?


----------



## McAce (1. August 2005)

Ja kommt der realität ganz nahe.

Ich hatte das auch so gemacht, posten lohnt aber nicht das die Ergebnisse fast identisch sind


----------

